# ISPConfig 2 - Mail-Attacke



## hahni (19. Feb. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Server wurde von keinem Rootkit infiziert und scheinbar wurde auch kein Mail-Konto gehackt.

Speziell versucht jemand über eine auf dem Server befindliche Domain, Spam zu verschicken.

Von der Funktionsweise scheint es so zu sein, dass jemand die Mails mit frei erfundenen Benutzern der entsprechenden Domain verschickt.

Nun aber kommen Bounces oder Greylist-Bounces, die meine Queue zumüllen, weil es eben genau die Absender nicht gibt und zudem ohne Ende Spam verschickt wird.

Ich habe einen Cron laufen, der immer wieder alle Mails dieser Domain aus der Queue löscht, um ein Überlaufen und eine Blockade für andere Benutzer zu vermeiden.

Zufrieden aber bin ich mit dem Workaround nicht. Was könnte ich ansonsten noch wirkungsvolles tun?

Achja: die Absender wechseln immer durch.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## etron770 (21. Feb. 2014)

wie wäre es mit fail2ban:
syslog:

```
status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=dkiejfdudzhendhe.defirufh.de type=AAAA: Host not found)

 status=bounced (host mx-ha03.web.de[213.165.67.104] said: 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable (in reply to RCPT TO command))
```


----------



## hahni (21. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe bisher Blockhosts eingesetzt, weil fail2ban wohl nicht lief. Dürfte aber unter 10.04 LTS kein Problem sein? Standardeinstellung reicht aus?


----------



## etron770 (21. Feb. 2014)

wohl eher nicht da musst Du Dir eine eigene Regel erstellen, bzw schauen ob eine vorhanden Regel ausreicht:
fail2ban-regex /var/log/dein.log <deine oder vorhandene regx>


----------



## hahni (24. Feb. 2014)

Leider wechseln immer die Mail-Adressen durch:

--
2888BBBC85B      648 Mon Feb 24 12:26:48  jud@roter-hahn.com
               (connect to crossow.com[176.74.176.179]:25: Connection refused)
accont@crossow.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: host mx1.comcast.net[68.87.26.147] refused to talk to me: 554 imta31.westchester.pa.mail.comcast.net comcast 195.5.187.3 Comcast block for spam.  Please see Postmaster : SMTP Error Codes)
homiefrisco69@comcast.net
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mx4.hotmail.com[65.55.92.184] while sending RCPT TO)
bigger_gav@hotmail.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mx3.hotmail.com[65.54.188.110] while sending RCPT TO)
allen.timpany@live.co.uk
(delivery temporarily suspended: connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[2607:f8b0:4003:c02::1a]:25: Network is unreachable)
albertlouw@gmail.com
saravananmona@gmail.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mta5.am0.yahoodns.net[98.136.217.203] while sending RCPT TO)
jason_jones2010@yahoo.com
mdhayes3@yahoo.com

280AFBC0912      811 Mon Feb 24 12:36:50  lyzaky@roter-hahn.com
(host mx-eu.mail.am0.yahoodns.net[188.125.69.79] said: 421 4.7.0 [TS01] Messages from 195.5.187.3 temporarily deferred due to user complaints - 4.16.55.1; see http://postmaster.yahoo.com/421-ts01.html (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
cuccami76@yahoo.it
(delivery temporarily suspended: connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[2607:f8b0:4003:c02::1a]:25: Network is unreachable)
hugoomar@gmail.com
swinglifeaway.maccue@gmail.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mx4.hotmail.com[65.55.92.184] while sending RCPT TO)
fewrfsdf@hotmail.com
hector121_amor@hotmail.com
qaz12345fdggdf@hotmail.com
young_poncho@hotmail.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mx3.hotmail.com[65.55.92.184] while sending RCPT TO)
quiet_riot_88@live.com
tgtbxnvphrs9@live.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mta5.am0.yahoodns.net[98.136.217.203] while sending RCPT TO)
allenbennett85@yahoo.com

28D68BBD262      678 Mon Feb 24 12:29:33  pawodu@roter-hahn.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[2607:f8b0:4003:c02::1a]:25: Network is unreachable)
hazeltine33@gmail.com
tylermassingill@gmail.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mx4.hotmail.com[65.55.92.184] while sending RCPT TO)
iagosilva80@hotmail.com
lobo_geras@hotmail.com
monstronyc@hotmail.com
rod7ool@hotmail.com
steveneverett1974@hotmail.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mx-eu.mail.am0.yahoodns.net[188.125.69.79] while sending RCPT TO)
riberomichael@yahoo.fr

2A82DBC0A0F      661 Mon Feb 24 12:37:09  xavanu@roter-hahn.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[2607:f8b0:4003:c02::1a]:25: Network is unreachable)
aamirshaikh700@gmail.com
bahadurbasanta@gmail.com
rahmat4378@gmail.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mta5.am0.yahoodns.net[98.136.217.203] while sending RCPT TO)
black_art_1975@yahoo.com
sdo_slg@yahoo.com
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mx4.hotmail.com[65.55.92.184] while sending RCPT TO)
brunogalleano@hotmail.com
joeybagga69@hotmail.com
sebas_01_31@hotmail.com
--


----------



## etron770 (24. Feb. 2014)

Oh ja , die IP des Senders und die bounce Nachricht sind ja in verschiedenen Zeilen ... Eventuell fällt da jemandem was ein.


----------



## Till (24. Feb. 2014)

@hahni: Nimmst Du bitte mal die ganzen spam email adressen raus, ich denke 1 Zeile mit geänderter Adresse reicht  Danke!


----------

